# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Seek Not My Heart

## RAHEN



----------


## Miss_Sweet

very niceeeee

----------


## RAHEN

welcome ma sis  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

niCe............fatima keep shaRin..

----------


## chocus

Oh gentle winds 'neath moonlit skies,
Do not you hear my heartfelt cries?

Below the branches, here about,
Do not you sense my fear and doubt?
Side glistening rivers, sparkling streams,
Do not you hear my woeful screams?

Upon the meadows, touched with dew,
Do not you see my hearts a'skew?
Beneath the thousand twinkling stars,
Do not you feel my jagged scars?

Seek not my mournful heart kind breeze,
For you'll not find it 'mongst these trees.

It's scattered 'cross the moonlit skies,
Accompanied by heartfelt sighs.
It's drifting o're the gentle rain,
A symbol of my silent pain.

It's buried 'neath the meadow fair,
Conjoined with all the sorrow there.
It's lost among the stars this night,
Too far to ease my quiet fright.

No gentle winds, seek not my heart,
For simply ... it has torn apart.

----------


## Muzna

marvellous poetry...thank u for sharing

----------


## chocus

hmmmmm again thnx

----------


## RAHEN

I hve merged it...welldone chocus..its truly nice poem...and one of ma fav...keep sharing..:up;

----------


## chocus

hmmm nice  thnx

----------


## villies

hmmmmm
Rahen jiii kafi din bad ap ne yaha post ki hey 
but its very lovly 
welldone dear

----------


## Fairy

Heartaching!

----------


## friendlygal786

heartbroken, bohut achi poem hai. Great sharing:thumbs:

----------


## RAHEN

ji..me ka computer slow tha na ..is liye me bahut kum posting kar rahi thi...lekin ab inshaAllah...phir se waise he posting kia karongi... :Smile: 

welcome all.. :Smile:

----------


## eastwast

*Raheen Wow*

*RAHEEN NICE ONE SWEET* :hug2;

----------


## RAHEN

Welcome to desiTwist....

heartly thanks 4 liking... :Smile:

----------


## LuiTsean

*nis one rahen....*

----------


## eastwast

*NICE ONE :smartass: 

*

----------


## RAHEN

thanks to chocus also ...
and welcome....

----------


## eastwast

sweet post sister

----------


## RAHEN

Thank u so much...i liked it hearing sister..may i know ur good name please.... :Smile:

----------


## eastwast



----------


## eastwast

wow sweet poem imran

----------


## ahssas

*nice poem imran bhai...so nice sharing...*

----------

